# UE Megaboom Stereo RAM Mount



## Cam

On our new-to-us boat we wanted some tunes but didn't want to do any cutting or wiring. I had a UE Megaboom we use around our pool and noticed it has a camera bolt mount on the bottom. The UE Megaboom fits nicely into a large cup holder but those are in short supply on our current ride. So to the RAM Mounts we went:





































Another consideration is that I wasn't sure where I would end up putting it on the boat so I wanted to be able to move and adjust it easily. Thankfully the RAM Claw works great for that. If I knew exactly where I wanted it, I would use the RAM U-Bolt mount as it is less expensive. We ended up installing it on our poling platform.

So far the install has been very solid, hasn't loosened and shows no sign of fatigue. The UE Megaboom easily lasts 3 days of fishing playing nearly non-stop before needing to be charged. As a bonus it doesn't drain our boat batteries. We find it plenty loud at low speeds and at rest. At speeds above 25mph too much wind noise to make it practical. It can be heard just not worth the extra ear fatigue.

Parts used are:

RAM Mounts 1.5" Tough-Ball with 1/4"-20 X .50"
RAM Mounts 1.5" Medium Tough-Claw
Ram Mounts 1.5" Short Double Socket Arm 
UE Megaboom


----------



## Cam

Here is a wide shot in the daylight:


----------



## lpg

Glad you posted this. Was in the same situation. Considering putting in some speakers and head unit but for a small flats boat it’s just too much..KIS.

Purchased the same unit and we’ll see how it works.. seems pretty loud and we will use I heart radio from phones for as long as we have cell service hooked up to it.

What kind of boat did you get? Looks sweet


----------



## Cam

I hope you like the setup. Dead simple, durable and relatively inexpensive. I use the free version of Google Music mostly since it allows all the tracks from a playlist to be downloaded directly to the phone so no need for cell service.

I bought Bonefish Boatwork's IPB Inshore 18 demo boat. It is the old Sea Hunter 18' hull. Basic inexpensive setup that eats chop, spits out a smooth ride and is ultra stable which is exactly what I was looking for after having a bigger more expensive bay boat. Drafts around 9" best we can tell. Not great but not bad given its stellar ride and excellent at rest stability. Wouldn't mind a little less hull slap though.

Here it is on the lift:


----------

